
Blockchain Will Disrupt Expedia and Airbnb, TUI CEO Says - loureedinlondon
https://skift.com/2017/07/11/blockchain-will-disrupt-expedia-and-airbnb-tui-ceo-says/
======
tyingq
Not getting how better middleware is going to eliminate middlemen. The reason
middlemen are popular in travel isn't really technical.

~~~
losteverything
I don't get a lot.

So today i own a 64 room hotel in Maine. Booking.com works great for me. Res
are connected

Now a blockchain salesman visits and sells me a pitch to ditch booking.com

What will change. Tonight i have 5 rooms left. How will a customer find me?

~~~
tyingq
That's what it looks like to me. Just new tech for middlemen. That's happened
several times already and changed nothing...other than maybe higher margins
for middlemen.

~~~
joelinuxyx
and perhaps better prices and service for customers.

